# Rhom or Compressus?



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

I have this fish for two months now. It's bahavior is different from my other Rhom. Not shy at all and a real fingerchaser. Behavior more like a compressus in my opinion.
What do you guys think. Is it a Rhom or Compressus?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I say rhom-

But going to need a nice side shot to tell for sure


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My 6" gold diamond rhom looks exactly like this guy and he's more of a finger chaser than my 10" rhom. Ak have you seen compressus with such deep red eyes like this one? Mine also has really red eyes too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have seen some very red eyes from a few different compressus's-

Never personally owned own though---

Here is a comparison just to give an idea-

100% confirmed Id's from Frank-

GDR-









Compressus-


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a pic from when my gdr was about 5".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Look like rhom to me...

Would love to see a pics of Dippy's Comp here though


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

There was some uncertainty from other members in the past but thanks and yeah Dexter lets see some side shots cuz that certainly would help.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dexter based on the first pic enlarged i say Rhom.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would say rhom. I did not see any barring of the spots in the pics you posted. Some clear flank shots would clarify things.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

more than likely a rhom


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i say rhom


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like a gdr too me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Look like rhom to me...
> 
> Would love to see a pics of Dippy's Comp here though


Someone say Dippy's compressus??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking compressus.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome rhom, and awesome background...how'd you do it anyway??


----------

